# And now the google machine knows about hops!



## Bridges (4/6/15)

Planning a long weekend brew, looked a bit short on centennial, have loads of other hops in the freezer I should work through, a quick google search should help me find a substitution chart. It seems one is now built into the google machine



Is there nothing google can't do?


----------



## goatus (4/6/15)

"Ok Google, Give me a hop schedule for a dank, hop forward, Imperial IPA"


----------

